# Feg gkk



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

I am about to take possession of a FEG GKK .45, and would like any information and opinions anyone has to offer.

Thanks, Don


----------



## bridic (May 15, 2009)

I have read that they are known for throwing the front sights.
I dont own one so it is based off reviews.

Many reivews out there, just google it.


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour Don357,
try this.
http://www.tnguns.com/shop/index.php?main_page=page&id=13&chapter=0

Its for the 9mm, but I dont think it matters much.:smt023

fusil


----------

